# how 2 plant



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We are getting our new plants today, but i have another quick question. If it is potted, are we supposed to leave the cotton stuff there or remove it from the plant? also do we burry each individual stem or is it the whole plant together? is it a matter of preferance? oh and our plants are temple narrow leaf, micro sword and rotala indica.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

forgive all our questions, but we're still learning! we dont want to make a major "no no"


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

It's best to remove the cottony stuff, if you can. Don't worry if a bit climgs to the roots, just remove the bulk of it.

I usually get rosette plants, and I plant 2 or three of them in the same spot. Don't really know about stem plants!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks, i'll have to do that. i planted the temple narrow leaf stems apart, and the rotala indica i placed together, it was a bunch of little pieces so it was easier that way then to have them all floating around the tank!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Always plant stem plant at least 1/4 inch apart. Otherwise you'll find yourself cutting the tops and replanting them in the same place the original plant is. The bottoms will die off due to lack of lighting for the lower leaves. 1/2 inch is best. Remove the leaves off the bottom 2 nodes of the plant (3 nodes is better) and plant. It should root within 7-10 days.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks os i have to re-arange a bit yet. i definatly should give them 1/2 inch i have them at 1/4 and theyre a bit bunched up. if i do it zig-zag like with the temple in the back, will that give it more depth?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes. And keep the same type of plant shorter if it is in front of another of the same species.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ok one more question, then i promise im done lol. as for the christmas moss, how can we attach it too our coconut cave


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cotton thread or nylon. You will have to remove the nylon as it won't decompose.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

My experience with attaching moss and ferns to things has been that regular thread usually disolves before the plant attaches firmly. I hate nylon (fifhing) line as it is a pita to knot and to work with. I have come to rely on two primary methods for attaching. The first is waxed dental floss which will not disolve and must eventually be cut off. The second is black nylon wire ties. These are available in assorted sizes, are easy to work with, can be linked together to get any desired length and stand out less than white thread or floss. They too need to be cut off down the road.


----------

